# MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlich



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Oktober 2009)

*MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlich*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlich gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlich


----------



## Iceman-81 (5. Oktober 2009)

*MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlich*

Na das liest sich doch besser, als der erste Versuch eures MMO-Sonderheftes


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlic*



Iceman-81 schrieb:


> Na das liest sich doch besser, als der erste Versuch eures MMO-Sonderheftes


jop ich werds mir auch holen.
was mich interessieren würde wir es mit den neueren prozessoren von amd aussieht wie die sich z.b bei WOW schlagen würden wenn mann als grundlage ne graka hat die im leistungbereich einer 8800gt/4670 liegt 
ode mann lieber nen hoch gezüchteten dualcore brauch (3ghz+ ) oder reicht da nen 2,6ghz triple/quadcore 
mfg Ultimo


----------



## Plinius (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlic*

na ihr seid ja scherzkekse

unmengen wow, runes of magic und aion
aber von herr der ringe keine spur - weder in heft 1 noch in heft 2
seit ewigkeiten warte ich auf profesionelle tips zum tuning

und was die hardware schwerpunkte anbelangt: kein einziges logitech oder microsoft gerät...
das find ich doch etwas mau, immerhin die besten perepherie hersteller (vor allem was treiber anbelangt)

hatte mich drauf gefreut, aber so kauf ich so n wow fanboy heft nicht


----------



## Kone (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlic*

naja was man an guild wars noch tunen muss wenn man nicht gerade nen 486 pc hat , weiss ich net ...
nen kleiner grafik mod alla half life 2 wäre ein gelungenes geschenk vor dem hoffentlich baldigen release von gw2 ...

naja wow mir egal, aion für den anfang pk aber bezahlen wollte ich dafür nicht deswegen warbei mir nach der open beta schluss.

also im großen und ganzen nix für mich es sei denn im heft steht wie ich guild wars ausser max resolution, max details und max aa noch ein stück schicker bekomm...

MfG
kone


----------



## Daniel_M (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlic*



Plinius schrieb:


> unmengen wow, runes of magic und aion
> aber von herr der ringe keine spur - weder in heft 1 noch in heft 2
> seit ewigkeiten warte ich auf profesionelle tips zum tuning



Leider müssen wir bei der riesigen Auswahl an MMOs eine Auswahl treffen. Bei hoher Nachfrage behandeln wir Herr der Ringe online natürlich gerne im darauf folgenden Sonderheft.




Plinius schrieb:


> und was die hardware schwerpunkte anbelangt: kein einziges logitech oder microsoft gerät...
> das find ich doch etwas mau, immerhin die besten perepherie hersteller (vor allem was treiber anbelangt)



Warum behauptest du soetwas ohne das Heft zu kennen? Natürlich testen wir Hardware von Logitech (Maus und Headset).


----------



## Daniel_M (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlic*



Kone schrieb:


> naja was man an guild wars noch tunen muss wenn man nicht gerade nen 486 pc hat , weiss ich net ...
> nen kleiner grafik mod alla half life 2 wäre ein gelungenes geschenk vor dem hoffentlich baldigen release von gw2 ...



Wie im Text geschrieben:

_"in unserem aktuellen Sonderheft finden Sie den passenden Tuning-Artikel, mit dem Sie Optik und Performance optimal an Ihr System anpassen. So können Sie sicher die Grafik Ihres Lieblings-Rollenspiels aufwerten oder die Leistung gerade in kritischen Raids oder PvP-Duellen steigern."_

Es geht also nicht nur darum, die Leistung zu verbessern, sondern auch die Optik zu optimieren.

Nur weil dir keine Möglichkeiten einfallen um die Optik abseits von maximalen Details zu verbessern, heißt das nicht, dass es keine Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## Kone (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlic*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Wie im Text geschrieben:
> 
> _"in unserem aktuellen Sonderheft finden Sie den passenden Tuning-Artikel, mit dem Sie Optik und Performance optimal an Ihr System anpassen. So können Sie sicher die Grafik Ihres Lieblings-Rollenspiels aufwerten oder die Leistung gerade in kritischen Raids oder PvP-Duellen steigern."_
> 
> ...


 
jaja ich bin doof und du gott 
anstatt mir das unter die nase zu reiben was ich nicht wissen soll, sag mir lieber was ich wirklich nicht weiss...
wobei ich mir denke dass du genau das meinst was ich unten gleich aufzähle.
wär mir neu wenn es einen kompletten game mod geben würde...

was ich weiss:
- interface ist anpassbar ( transparenz, interface stile, kompass mods, skill view mods usw )
- waffenmods sind auch möglich aber nur bestimmte und das auch nur oberflächlich( farbänderungen, aber nix wo mehr details eingefügt werden )

was ich nicht weiss:
- komplette mods der charaktere und der vegetation sowie zusätzliche shader effekte oder hdr, im stile von half life 2 oder fallout 3 in denen viele details hinzugefügt wurden, charaktere komplett geändert werden, texturen verfeinert und generell an der realismuss schraube gedreht wird.

- waffenmods mit denen sich nicht nur die oberfläche ändert sondern auch das komplette aussehen wie zum bleistift counter strike source waffenmods 


wenn du mir jetzt sagst, dass es eine bzw mehere möglichkeiten gibt und diese auch noch in euerem heft stehen bin ich sogar bereit mir dieses zu holen.

hach ja, bin ich nicht zu gnädig "  "

MfG
kone


----------



## Daniel_M (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlic*



Kone schrieb:


> jaja ich bin doof und du gott



Hi Kone,

bitte verzichte auf deinen Sarkasmus...




Kone schrieb:


> anstatt mir das unter die nase zu reiben was ich nicht wissen soll, sag mir lieber was ich wirklich nicht weiss...
> wobei ich mir denke dass du genau das meinst was ich unten gleich aufzähle.
> wär mir neu wenn es einen kompletten game mod geben würde...
> 
> ...





Ja, es gibt noch Möglichkeiten - beispielsweise über den Grafikkarten-Treiber.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## Semnone (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlic*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Leider müssen wir bei der riesigen Auswahl an MMOs eine Auswahl treffen. Bei hoher Nachfrage behandeln wir Herr der Ringe online natürlich gerne im darauf folgenden Sonderheft.



So dann erhöhe ich mal den Nachfrage-Counter für HDRO.

Woher wisst ihr wie hoch die Nachfrage für ein Spiel ist?


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlic*

Interessantes Heft, doch zu viel Kaffee, der erneut aufgebrüht wurde, so war's zumindest beim ersten Heftchen, wie es hier aussieht, möchte ich mir ohne Kentnisse nicht herausnehmen.
Die neuen Killer Xeno sind zwar interessant, aber ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass die in lokalen Netzwerken ziemlich bescheiden abschneiden, eben gerade aufgrund ihrer Optimierung. Wäre für mich als alter WoW-Hase zwar interessant, aber die 100,- € kann ich besser investieren und mehr herausziehen.


----------



## Daniel_M (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlic*



Semnone schrieb:


> So dann erhöhe ich mal den Nachfrage-Counter für HDRO.



Ist notiert. 




Semnone schrieb:


> Woher wisst ihr wie hoch die Nachfrage für ein Spiel ist?



Dank eures Feedbacks.


----------



## Iceman-81 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlic*



Semnone schrieb:


> So dann erhöhe ich mal den Nachfrage-Counter für HDRO.



Dito!!!

Aber jetzt redet doch nicht alles schlecht.
Man merkt ja einen Fortschritt und das dritte MMO-Sonderheft kann man sich vielleicht sogar kaufen 
Nein, ich werd in diese Ausgabe im Laden mal reinschauen und wenn mir gefällt, was ich sehe, wird das Ding spontan gekauft


----------



## Semnone (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlic*

Na ich denke mal das dieses Heft gerade für solche Leute interessant ist die diese Spiele auch aktiv spielen. Die Hardware Test sind gut nur kann ich für mich Informationen usw. auch aus der normalen Zeitschrift ableiten.
Nur der gesonderte Bezug zu Online-Games macht die Sache interessanter.

Jedenfalls hab ich dieses Heft heut in meinen Händen gehalten und mich letztendlich doch für die "normale" PCGH entschieden!
Auch wenn nicht alle mit dem Inhalt zufrieden sind solte doch die Arbeit die in solch ein Heft steckt honoriert werden.

Aber Level III wird kommen...


----------



## Daniel_M (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlic*

Welche Wünsche habt ihr denn für das MMO-Tuning-Sonderheft Level III?

Abgesehen von Herr der Ringe: Online - das ist ohnehin bereits geplant.


----------



## Semnone (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlic*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht in wie weit das schon mal oder überhaupt behandelt wurde aber  ein Punkt der mich noch interessiert ist Fastpath!

Welchen genauen Vorteil hab ich und lohnt sich das auch bei zB. DSL light, bei dem nur ein Downstream von 384 Kbit/da ist.


----------



## The_Joker (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlic*

Mich würden eh nur 3 MMO´s interessieren. HDRO, WOW & GW, der Rest is bis auf KOTOR & STO, uninteressant. Sorry, aber die Enschuldigung wegen HDRO zieht bei mir echt nich. Ich hatte schon immer das Gefühl, das HDRO etwas zu stiefmütterlich behandelt wird. Klingt zwar etwas nach Fanboy, aber ich bin keiner. HDRO, WOW & GW wird von mir gezockt, nur nich halt nich aktiv. Sondern Just for Fun mässig.

Ich möchte auch HDRO.

Zu HDRO Hardware-/ Tuningtipps. Mich würde interessieren, welche CPU, GPU & der Ram aktuell, für ein ruckelfreies zocken gebraucht wird. Bitte keine High End Geschichten & unabhängig vom BS.


----------



## Myar (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: MMO-Tuning Level II für WoW, Aion, RoM und mehr - neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab 07. Oktober erhältlic*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Welche Wünsche habt ihr denn für das MMO-Tuning-Sonderheft Level III?
> 
> Abgesehen von Herr der Ringe: Online - das ist ohnehin bereits geplant.


 
Waaah, endlich. Wann soll es denn erscheinen? Das bestell ich mir sogar vor wenns sein muss


----------

